
Before the iPod, Before the Walkman, There Was the Mikiphone - shawndumas
http://technabob.com/blog/2011/04/20/mikiphone-antique-portable-turntable/
======
noonespecial
Call it bread and circuses but when people complain about the ever growing
"wealth gap", I can't help but feel rich anyway.

I've got a music player that stores _all_ my music in my pocket. It also
happens to be a global communicator right out of the sic-fi I loved as a kid.
All the money in the world couldn't have bought half so much in 1924.

If I have to suffer Steve Jobs flying around on his personal jet and tearing
down his mansion to build a better one to have this, let it be. Or should I
say "make it so"?

~~~
shawndumas
Everythings Amazing & Nobodys Happy[1]

\-----

[1]: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk>

~~~
RyanMcGreal
It's the hedonic treadmill:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedonic_treadmill>

------
norova
Does anybody know what record is played in the video? More specifically, what
track?

\-----

Edit: Found it on the actual YouTube video page, in case anyone else is
wondering.

Track: Ain't Misbehavin'

Performed by: Quintette of the Hot Club of France

